# Texas Holdem



## dutchman1881 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello I am living in Cebu and have for three years. The past couple of years I was able to enjoy playing Texas holdem at the Waterfront Hotel or Crown Regency. Now however both places have discontinued offering this. Does anyone know of where there are regular games offered of Texas Holdem? Thanks, JW


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

dutchman1881 said:


> Hello I am living in Cebu and have for three years. The past couple of years I was able to enjoy playing Texas holdem at the Waterfront Hotel or Crown Regency. Now however both places have discontinued offering this. Does anyone know of where there are regular games offered of Texas Holdem? Thanks, JW


Hi JW,

Welcome to the forum. I've never been down your way but here is a Search Result that may help for your area.
We do have members in Cebu so perhaps someone will see your post and chime in as well.



Best Rgards


----------

